# "Chirping" noise?



## bamafan2112

My boy will make this little chirping noise (almost sounds like a baby bird, just not very loud) sometimes when me and him are spending time together. He seems to make the noise the most when he is busy crawling up my shirt to chew on my hair  But anyways, what is this little noise? Is it a sign of anything, or is it just normal chatter?


----------



## Hedgiepets

It means he is happy!


----------



## AllQuills

Hedgiepets said:


> It means he is happy!


Ditto.  Isn't it a great noise? And a great feeling...knowing your little one is happy and content.


----------



## Reaper

Males will also make that sound much louder and pronounced when "singing" to a female.


----------



## sebian

hubba hubba


----------



## Chewy

Reaper said:


> Males will also make that sound much louder and pronounced when "singing" to a female.


 This is often called a plantiff squeal and it is very loud!!!


----------



## LizardGirl

plaintive squeal? (checking my spelling)


----------



## Litch

at about 27 seconds. Is that the chirping sound?


----------



## Melissa

That one sounds more like cry to me rather than a happy chirp. My boys "chirp" much softer that than. But I do have to say the video is TOOOOOO CUTE and I want him!


----------



## suivezmoi

Is it normal for him to be wobbling that much though?


----------



## Melissa

suivezmoi said:


> Is it normal for him to be wobbling that much though?


In the video? i think it may be because its still a baby..


----------



## zoologist

is this the chirping noise? Cloud does this after he eats turkey, lol!

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=IjiYMypCx ... re=related


----------



## suivezmoi

Oh ok I thought that might be it but didn't know


----------



## Linda_OwnerofXena

what my xena sometimes does is like beeping, it reminds of the sounds Guinea Pigs make sometimes. Does anyone know if this is good or bad..?


----------



## spikesmcgee

annablle barks :shock:


----------



## bamafan2112

zoologist said:


> is this the chirping noise? Cloud does this after he eats turkey, lol!
> 
> http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=IjiYMypCx ... re=related


Not quite. It's a quiter noise and he does it mostly when he's crawling all over me :lol:


----------



## mel2626

I think I heard my Miss Muffet chirping last night! I thought I was just imagining it at first! lol But sure enough, she was apparently really happy after play time last night and there she was chirp, chirp, chirping away ever so softly! <3


----------



## krbshappy71

Riley chirps when I'm gaming until I pick him up. I talk on the game through a headset and he'll kick in chirping. If I scoop him up he'll settle back down and sleep on my lap while I play. Other times he has chirped while digging around in his blanket on my lap while we are on the sofa. Its like he is talking to himself, getting cozy. He will also chirp if my daughter has him and I come in to the room talking. She hands him off to me so he'll stop, tells me he wants me. Its cute.


----------



## Hedgierrt

Bolt does this too, you don't even have to put him near your ear, and he does it even if you wake him up, he is Mr. Mellow.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

The chirping is so heartwarming and brings a smile to my face whenever I hear it. lol Krbshappy71, mine likes hanging out when I'm gaming too and I can't tell you how many times my husband has had to tell me Im about to run into something or off of something cause I'm not paying attention to the game but my hedgehog  He will burrow into the back of his bag when he hears other people talking on the head phones especially if its a mans voice, I don't know if this is because mens voices are lower with more base or if its cause it is so different from mine lol If there is no talking though he will just be snuggled up on his side snoozing away.


----------

